# Feature Suggestion: Disable HDCP



## hans_glans (Jun 8, 2021)

Timecard found some improvements with disabling HDCP like this (scroll down and click _Findings and Analysis_):






						Windows Drivers
					

A research and evidence based approach to optimizing your gaming PC, configuration and setup. Recommendations found in this guide are based on curated reputable technical references, and personal research.



					djdallmann.github.io
				




I use the tool on a regular basis and the msi mode feature was already a time saver!
Would you consider adding this to the tweak section too?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 8, 2021)

note to self


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002]
"RMHdcpKeyglobZero"=dword:00000001
```



hans_glans said:


> improvements


Which improvements?


----------



## hans_glans (Jun 8, 2021)

Many users reported improved "responsiveness" and I measured this myself: 



http://imgur.com/a/oXMDR3B


In depth measuring would require more testers and tests with xperf. Maybe something you can catalyse by adding it as an experimental feature.

Another users report:





This does not have to be universal:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002


For me it's


> [...]\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000


for example


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2021)

Does this build achieve what you need?


----------



## hans_glans (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, works for me! Did you account for possibly different regkeys for other users?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2021)

hans_glans said:


> Yes, works for me! Did you account for possibly different regkeys for other users?


Yes of course


----------



## poppe (Sep 21, 2021)

Maybe it's a known issue but this feature doesn't seem to work with the DCH drivers. At least NVCP still said my computer was HDCP-capable, now I'm on the standard driver and it works fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2021)

How interesting, I wasn't aware of that. Strange that there's a difference between DCH and non-DCH


----------



## usama sattar (Nov 17, 2021)

For me, I installed the latest version of DCH driver using NVCleanstall-1.12.0 and HDCP has been disabled.
GPU: Gtx 960
OS: Windows 11 22000.318


----------



## hans_glans (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep, it worked as expected for me in the past too with the DCH drivers.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice tip.

The thing that frustrates me more is that Geforce 7900 GS picture in settings... what's more frustrating, that I remember it still or the fact it control panel is a slow legacy mess.


----------



## THU31 (Dec 14, 2021)

hans_glans said:


> Many users reported improved "responsiveness" and I measured this myself:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/oXMDR3B



How is anyone getting these insanely low numbers? Never seen this kind of numbers on any PC I have had.

Right now current latency is jumping from 20 to 80, and I am always getting crazy DPC spikes from the NVIDIA driver (even above 2000).


----------



## hans_glans (Dec 14, 2021)

THU31 said:


> How is anyone getting these insanely low numbers? Never seen this kind of numbers on any PC I have had.
> 
> Right now current latency is jumping from 20 to 80, and I am always getting crazy DPC spikes from the NVIDIA driver (even above 2000).


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c2-lUJq74wuYK1WrA_bIvgb89dUN0sj8-hO3vqmrau4/

https://github.com/BoringBoredom/PC-Optimization-Hub

https://djdallmann.github.io/GamingPCSetup/


----------



## THU31 (Dec 14, 2021)

Is your PC strictly for gaming?

I do use a lot of these tweaks, but there are many things that I cannot change or disable, because they are needed for various stuff.

When I decide to upgrade, I will probably build a second PC just for gaming, and convert the current one to an HTPC for everything else.


----------



## hans_glans (Dec 14, 2021)

I multiboot differently configured versions of Windows for different purposes.
My 1709 install manages to be effective for gaming and productivity though.
Nvidia driver also plays a massive role, with 441.41 and 456.71 having lower latency than most recent driver versions.


----------

